# Raymarine Dragonfly



## kenb (Aug 21, 2015)

firecat1981 said:


> So I finally got to bass pro to play around with some electronics. I was looking at 7" units (simrad go7, lowrance elite ti......). I just was a decent mapping machine with basic depth scanning. one thing that I didn't like was the form factor. Most of them looked like they were designed to be mounted on the face of a console, and they added a bracket as an after thought to mount it on top. The one exception was the raymarine Dragonfly, it's ball mount gimbal made it look pretty good. Only thing is I don't think it has a nmea2000 hook up, but I can learn to live without it if needed.
> 
> So anyone have an opinion on the unit? Or know another unit like it that looks as good?


Hi Firecat, I've been using a Raymarine Dragonfly Pro 7 for 1 1/2 years . Good bottom pics, and chart plotter. Can actually see it in the sun!


----------



## NativeBone (Aug 16, 2017)

@firecat1981 I have been using a Raymarine Dragonfly Pro 4, great display and Chartplotter


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Thanks guys, it's good to hear. If I give up the nmea2000 connection by going this route I'll just make sure to get the digital guage package with the new motor.

I wonder why other units don't use this type of mount? It seems to look and function great.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Question. How do you like the WiFi capabilities? Can you import and export way points and such, or is it just a gimmick?


----------



## Egrets Landing (Feb 11, 2016)

The unit works great if you are OK with McDonalds quality garmin controlled mapping options. Shop units and ignore maps and you run the risk of ending up with a unit that you like that is seriously compromised with poorly conceived map options. What the screen displays all day where you run is much more important that the unit. The units are all approximately equally capable at each price point with only minor differences. The same thing cannot be said about the maps they run.


----------



## NativeBone (Aug 16, 2017)

hmmm, interesting-what non-Mcdonalds quality Garmin controlled unit can you recommend


----------



## Egrets Landing (Feb 11, 2016)

That totally depends on where you run your boat. Its different if you run SC vs. LA or FL or TX.


----------



## NativeBone (Aug 16, 2017)

Really, ok, Florida.


----------



## Egrets Landing (Feb 11, 2016)

For FL, Florida Marine Tracks is clearly the best by a long shot for your rig. That disqualifies the Raymarine unit. Look at the Lowrance Elite Ti, HDS or Simrad Evo units.


----------



## NativeBone (Aug 16, 2017)

@Egrets Landing 
So I use navtronics, are you saying Florida Marine Tracks is a better platform?


----------



## Egrets Landing (Feb 11, 2016)

As mentioned previously, Navionics is to McDonalds as FMT is to Ruths Chris. Totally different league for anyone running proximate to land.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Thanks again for your insight EL. From what I've seen the Navionics plus chip it comes with is leaps and bounds above the upgraded maps I'm using now on my etrex. I know FMT is the best, but I'm not looking for satellite overlay, just a decent basic map.

My issue here is not the maps or capabilities so much as how unattractive the actual units are. The only one I've seen that looks attractive is the dragonfly in the 7" class. Maybe there are models I've missed. Can you point me to one that has a similar form and mount?


----------



## Egrets Landing (Feb 11, 2016)

Pictures or no pictures, the map is really horrible for inshore. Dont believe me? See for yourself. There was a video posted showing detailed comparisons of the maps. See the SFL update on Youtube. At about an hour in up in Flamingo, it shows some shocking examples of the missing detail on Navionics. You will be running blind with it in any unfamiliar areas or in any area with poor vis.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Ok I watched the video, but I'm not seeing it as shocking as you are. All they show is gaps in the satellite overlay, but the base maps loads behind it. Since I have no interest in the overlay feature, nor am I fishing an area nearly remote as ENP, I guess I'm just not seeing a benefit. For those who frequent ENP I think it's great, but I'm fishing tampa bay, Englewood, and Homosassa. I barely need a GPS for those areas other then marking way points.


----------



## Egrets Landing (Feb 11, 2016)

firecat1981 said:


> Ok I watched the video, but I'm not seeing it as shocking as you are. All they show is gaps in the satellite overlay, but the base maps loads behind it. Since I have no interest in the overlay feature, nor am I fishing an area nearly remote as ENP, I guess I'm just not seeing a benefit. For those who frequent ENP I think it's great, but I'm fishing tampa bay, Englewood, and Homosassa. I barely need a GPS for those areas other then marking way points.


If the map is important, you are sure to miss the many thousands of vector map features on Navionics. All you get with the general ref. products like that are what NOAA provides and the depth contours some users send in. If you dont mind many of the markers off their actual locations and lots of other features that are nav hazards missing which there are tons in Homosassa alone, it will work fine. The good news is you can pick one up second hand for virtually free.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Free is good, cause I just looked up the price of FMT. $599 for the maps I need. That's more then half the units I'm looking at. I navigated for years without a GPS, then I bought my little etrex which still works great after 7 years. The Navionics may not be the best, but it's a big upgrade for me.


----------



## Cut Runner (Jan 25, 2017)

Ive been using one since they came out like 5 years ago. I actually bought another ducer/powercord so i can switch the unit from my big boat to my skiff. With the naviinics platinum its very good, go to the keys and run cuts all the time with it


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Cut you've never steered me wrong. Looks like I'm sold, lol.


----------



## prinjm6 (May 13, 2015)

I pray your GPS never fails, you sound heavily reliant on it to get you A-B



Egrets Landing said:


> If the map is important, you are sure to miss the many thousands of vector map features on Navionics. All you get with the general ref. products like that are what NOAA provides and the depth contours some users send in. If you dont mind many of the markers off their actual locations and lots of other features that are nav hazards missing which there are tons in Homosassa alone, it will work fine. The good news is you can pick one up second hand for virtually free.


----------



## Egrets Landing (Feb 11, 2016)

prinjm6 said:


> I pray your GPS never fails, you sound heavily reliant on it to get you A-B


Pray for the people that rely on Garmin / Navionics on poor lighting conditions and unfamiliar areas. They are the ones that need the help. Not me.

As maps go, the ultimate test of a great map is its actual utility on the water. If you can run virtually anywhere at midnight and particularly places you have never been before with no issues and no previous tracks by running just on the map, it passes muster. Try that around Steinhatchee, Chokoloskee, creeks around Jacksonville, or most the Keys back country with most maps and you are likely to be be in serious jeopardy. It's definitely not possible with any Garmin/Navionics map unless you are just in main deep primary marked marker lighted passages. The general reference products are just that - general. Those that believe they are more than general for navigation purposes in challenging areas are mistaken. But some do continue to believe it. My read of that is they run only deeper drafting offshore rigs so its not on their radar at all or they get used to it sort of like running around on bad tires for awhile. You don't really know just how bad they really are until you get new tires back on. And then there are always a few that will see an old bad apple and insist it's just as good for them or better than a fresh perfect new one just because they have the old one.

As for no gps at all at night or in bad visibility, that would be even worse. Always good practice to have a back up on board. I have never had one fail but am well prepared if that were to occur.


----------



## prinjm6 (May 13, 2015)

Lol I wonder how I've ever gotten around Jacksonville, Mosquito Lagoon, Cedar Key up to Horseshoe and down to Waccasassa without FMT. Platinum plus on my Raymarine has yet to give me issues. FMT is the great option, BUT it seems the original poster isn't about to pay the price tag much like many other platinum plus users who have yet to have issues with their maps. I'm glad there is another chart company out there pushing ahead, creates competition and that bodes well for us end users.


Egrets Landing said:


> Pray for the people that rely on Garmin / Navionics on poor lighting conditions and unfamiliar areas. They are the ones that need the help. Not me.
> 
> As maps go, the ultimate test of a great map is its actual utility on the water. If you can run virtually anywhere at midnight and particularly places you have never been before with no issues and no previous tracks by running just on the map, it passes muster. Try that around Steinhatchee, Chokoloskee, creeks around Jacksonville, or most the Keys back country with most maps and you are likely to be be in serious jeopardy. It's definitely not possible with any Garmin/Navionics map unless you are just in main deep primary marked marker lighted passages. The general reference products are just that - general. Those that believe they are more than general for navigation purposes in challenging areas are mistaken. But some do continue to believe it. My read of that is they run only deeper drafting offshore rigs so its not on their radar at all or they get used to it sort of like running around on bad tires for awhile. You don't really know just how bad they really are until you get new tires back on. And then there are always a few that will see an old bad apple and insist it's just as good for them or better than a fresh perfect new one just because they have the old one.
> 
> As for no gps at all at night or in bad visibility, that would be even worse. Always good practice to have a back up on board. I have never had one fail but am well prepared if that were to occur.


----------



## randolphaknight (Oct 10, 2010)

firecat1981 said:


> So I finally got to bass pro to play around with some electronics. I was looking at 7" units (simrad go7, lowrance elite ti......). I just was a decent mapping machine with basic depth scanning. one thing that I didn't like was the form factor. Most of them looked like they were designed to be mounted on the face of a console, and they added a bracket as an after thought to mount it on top. The one exception was the raymarine Dragonfly, it's ball mount gimbal made it look pretty good. Only thing is I don't think it has a nmea2000 hook up, but I can learn to live without it if needed.
> 
> So anyone have an opinion on the unit? Or know another unit like it that looks as good?


FireCat. I've been running a Dragonfly 7 on my 18' Panga skiff in the Tampa bay area with excursions to the St John, Peace and other rivers. GPS resolution is just fine for me. Be careful though, I notice some come with no mapping software. Got mine with Navionics. Ball mount is a delight for positioning whether I'm standing or seated and it's easy to mount/remove. Starts up a little slow and controls take a bit to learn, but has nice dimming for night and best daytime viewing I've ever had. Be sure and get the rubber sun shield...got mine for about $20 on ebay and gives it enough protection I just chuck it in a bin with tackle and lines etc when emptying the boat. I like it well enough I'm getting another for new boat build.


----------



## trekker (Sep 19, 2015)

What is an nmea2000 connection?

Yea, a little behind on things !


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

trekker said:


> What is an nmea2000 connection?
> 
> Yea, a little behind on things !


On newer boats, or those with newer motors and electronics, the nmea2000 network is the thing that connects the motor to the digital guages, gps/fishfinders, stereo...... it's like a local Internet hub for your boat.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

I'm still making up my mind. It really comes down to a few things. The nmea2000 ability, and if I want to link my trolling motor to the gps. 

I really don't need the motor readout on the gps/ff, but it's cool to have. And while in theory linking the motorguide to a lowrance sounds great, most guys I chatted with say they never use the feature. 

Decisions....


----------

